# D-Link DI-524 & D-Link DGL-4100 Bridge



## jgv1958 (Apr 22, 2009)

Off of Cable Modem it connects to the DGL-4100 Router.

DGL-4100 connects to Desktop PC, XBOX 360, Cat5 Wall Jack (pre wired to Guest room)

From the DGL-4100 to Guest Room to DI-524, connects to 2 PC's

I had connected this configuration with no problems and had all running fine till I did the firmware upgrade on the DI-524. Now the 2 PC's in the Guest room will not connect to the internet? Did the firmware Upgrade cause this?

Your knowledge base is appreciated what I need to do to make this work again. 
Prior to the firmware upgrade my nephews iTouch was working wireless also!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Configure the DI-524 as follows. I'd reset the DI-524 to factory defaults to start by holding the reset button for 15 seconds with power on the router.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------

